# [Spoilers Inside] 🏡 Villager House Interior Pics ✰



## meggtheegg

*Sidenotes and Important links!!!*:
-To see/post villager exteriors, see (here) and (here)
-To see a database on Nookapedia of interiors/exteriors that is a WIP, see here  (click me)
-None of the above linked sources are mine

Just wanted to start a little thread about the interiors of villager's houses (the official ones) for 1. people who dont get to see villager's actual house interiors (due to the starting villager defaults and starting lazy, peppy, and normal defaults) 2. people who are just curious to see a villager's house interior

Put a spoiler warning in the title since some people may prefer for the interiors to be a surprise.

I'll start! I've got: I've got Daisy, Zucker, Bree, Coco, Mira, all original! I also have Julian, Marina, and Octavian original but they've been posted <3

I'd love to see Apple and Sherb if any of you have them in their actual homes since they were my starting peppy and lazy



Spoiler: daisy














Spoiler: zucker








zucker in pjs bonus:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Spoiler:  bree













Spoiler:  coco













Spoiler:  mira










 _(im not entirely convinced mira's house isn't a glitch like seriously why does she have dinosaurs and folding chairs in her home and thats it....)_


Spoiler:  villagers shown in thread already



*_disclaimer: this list is not updated! i was going to try to make a table of contents but... see  this post i'm sorry dosjkls orz
*in order of posting, duplicate villager postings not listed*_
Pippy
Julian
Octavian
Buzz
Kiki
Marina
Diana
Sherb
Judy
Rosie
Pekoe
Hopper
Merengue
Pashmina
Melba
Kabuki
Cyd
Raymond
Jacques
Francine
Gala
Joey
Annalise
June
Tutu
Quillson
Ankha
Willow
Deirdre
Chief
Shep
Vivian
Mitzi
Zell
Genji
Admiral
Wade
Velma
Lucky
Huck
Beau
Fauna
Purrl
Marshal
Chadder
Maple
Flo
Kyle
Ellie
Wendy
Rolf
Robin
Puddles
Lily
Gigi
Pietro
Wolfgang
Audie
Ribbot
Tia
Muffy
Chops
Flora
Merry
Biskit
Chevre
Roscoe
Erik
Savannah
Stitches
Amelia
Skye
Dom
Whitney
O'Hare
Eugene
Reneigh
Fang
Sprinkle
Ken
Shari
Flurry
Tangy
Gwen
Limberg
Claudia
Snake
Colton
Renee
Boomer
Gonzo
Molly
Robin
Sprocket
Blance
Poppy
Bruce
Rodeo
Tiffany
Elvis
Dobie
Cherry
Diana
Bitty
Phil
Apollo
Miranda
Pinky
Hazel


----------



## ayeeprill

Great idea! Pippy and Julian are my only residents at home right now.



Spoiler: Pippy's Interior





 (minus the fish obviously)






Spoiler: Julian's Interior


----------



## meggtheegg

ayeeprill said:


> Great idea! Pippy and Julian are my only residents at home right now.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Pippy's Interior
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 236035 (minus the fish obviously)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Julian's Interior
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 236036


wow!!! i love pippy's house so much! i've considered nabbing her amiibo card she's so precious! her little overall dress


----------



## kentai

I honestly didn't expect Octavian's interior to look like this LOL 



Spoiler: Octavian


----------



## meggtheegg

kentai said:


> I honestly didn't expect Octavian's interior to look like this LOL
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Octavian
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 236037


OH MY GOD SAME he's got that japanese themed exterior, and i walked inside his house after he moved to my island and BAM
but honestly, i love it so much edsilhjksd the little alien


----------



## ayeeprill

Found two partial pictures in my album!



Spoiler: Buzz's Interior






the lamp is not original, but everything else is. Also note his beak in the wall which is why I took this picture lol.






Spoiler: Kiki's Interior






Her default house has the red cute music player where the fish is currently.


----------



## Altarium

Great idea! I'll post the others when they're actually home, lol.


Spoiler: Marina's interior













Spoiler: Diana's interior













Spoiler: Bianca's interior











Spoiler: Ruby's Interior


----------



## Ralsei

Love the idea, heres some pics they are 100% original


Spoiler: Sherb











Spoiler: Judy


----------



## meggtheegg

oh wow sherb's house is soooo cute that makes me sad i have the default starting lazy interior for him

	Post automatically merged: Apr 8, 2020



Altarium said:


> Great idea! I'll post the others when they're actually home, lol.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Marina's interior


the pink toilet.... marina moves in tomorrow and now im so excited LOL


----------



## Altarium

meggtheegg said:


> the pink toilet.... marina moves in tomorrow and now im so excited LOL


The fact that I walked in on her using the bathroom and I even took a picture... poor thing


----------



## meggtheegg

Altarium said:


> The fact that I walked in on her using the bathroom and I even took a picture... poor thing


the other day i walked in on bree reading a magazine on her bidet and the one single thing i regret most in this game so far is that i apparently didnt screenshot it....


----------



## moonbell

This is great! Definitely something that needs to be started.



Spoiler: Rosie's house


----------



## meggtheegg

updated with mira's and bree's and coco's homes!! and the only other housings i have are julian's, octavian's, and tmr marina's which have been posted already!! 

and yeah i loved looking at the house exterior thread and realized there arent any good places anywhere to see interiors and i was curious about them so


----------



## DJStarstryker

Thanks everyone in this thread for posting pics! I'd love to see Muffy's house if anyone got her real house. She was one of my starting 2, so she has a very basic house.


----------



## PPUAlchemist

Posted in the other villager house thread, but here’s Pekoe and Hopper: 



Spoiler



Pekoe







Spoiler



Pekoe Door-Facing







Spoiler



Hopper


----------



## meggtheegg

PPUAlchemist said:


> Posted in the other villager house thread, but here’s Pekoe and Hopper:


im unsure if its just me but there aren't any images attached?


----------



## PPUAlchemist

meggtheegg said:


> im unsure if its just me but there aren't any images attached?


I think I fixed it now? Sorry, posting on my phone.


----------



## Hedgehugs

DJStarstryker said:


> Thanks everyone in this thread for posting pics! I'd love to see Muffy's house if anyone got her real house. She was one of my starting 2, so she has a very basic house.



Was about to comment this myself. Almost tempted to move her (and Sterling) out and then back in to get her interior myself.


----------



## meggtheegg

PPUAlchemist said:


> I think I fixed it now? Sorry, posting on my phone.


ahhh ya i can see them now!! i love hopper's home <3

	Post automatically merged: Apr 8, 2020



Hedgehugs said:


> Was about to comment this myself. Almost tempted to move her (and Sterling) out and then back in to get her interior myself.


yeah i just struck up a deal with my sister to bounce sherb off her island bc wow i want that interior


----------



## Mint

Here's a few of my villager's interiors

Merengue


Spoiler









Pashmina


Spoiler









Melba


Spoiler









Kabuki (cat tower is not original). When not DIYing he has a row of bonsai trees out.


Spoiler












Cyd


Spoiler









Norma


Spoiler


----------



## moonbell

It seems like Mira's house is meant to be some sort of play? Looks like theater curtains and a play's set where the backgrounds are flat painted scenery pieces. Definitely pretty eccentric!


----------



## meggtheegg

moonbell said:


> It seems like Mira's house is meant to be some sort of play? Looks like theater curtains and a play's set where the backgrounds are flat painted scenery pieces. Definitely pretty eccentric!


honestly i've just made up a little story in my head that's she's a scifi space super hero princess from another planet and is super obsessed with the history of this one such as dinosaurs :') it works in my head LOL


----------



## Tyrael

I would love to see the inside of apple her house as well if anyone has it!


----------



## Faery Whimsy

If anyone knows what the inside of Dom’s true house is, I’d love to know! Dom was a starter and I love him so much, but I’m really curious as to what his house actually looks like. ;^;


----------



## meggtheegg

would also love to see them <3


----------



## moon_child

Does anyone have Maple’s? Please please share. She’s a dreamie but I haven’t seen her or her house in this game and her house in NL used to be of of my faves. I’m curious about her house now.


----------



## Soika

So far i’ve managed to get Raymond and Jacques house. I have Wendy as well but she wasn't at home. 



Spoiler: Raymond












Spoiler: Jacques


----------



## Minimasher

How do you post the photos on this? And get them from your switch to your device?


----------



## PPUAlchemist

Minimasher said:


> How do you post the photos on this? And get them from your switch to your device?


I just took the lazy route and uploaded pics from my phone lol


----------



## John Wick

Daisy used to have the moon in her house.
She had one of the best interiors in WW.


----------



## meggtheegg

Minimasher said:


> How do you post the photos on this? And get them from your switch to your device?


if you press (a) on photos in your photo album it gives you the option to post them to a social media from your switch. i made a private twitter specifically for image uploading LOL it's actually super quick once you have the account linked

after that you can put em in a spoiler by typing: [ spoiler ] _(no spaces) clicking the little image icon in your writing box tool bar _[/spoiler]


----------



## IndiaHawker

My Marina's interior looks totally different by default - invited off island, strange??


----------



## USN Peter

Spoiler: Francine






I like the fact that she has her sister's portrait with her.


----------



## 0orchid

moon_child said:


> Does anyone have Maple’s? Please please share. She’s a dreamie but I haven’t seen her or her house in this game and her house in NL used to be of of my faves. I’m curious about her house now.



I have Maple! She's not at home rn unfortunately. I'll post her when I can


----------



## meggtheegg

IndiaHawker said:


> My Marina's interior looks totally different by default - invited off island, strange??


if she was the first normal villager on your island (included in your first 3 plots) she'll have a default different from her actual house


----------



## Dewy

Faery Whimsy said:


> If anyone knows what the inside of Dom’s true house is, I’d love to know! Dom was a starter and I love him so much, but I’m really curious as to what his house actually looks like. ;^;


I'll post a pic once he's inside! It's designed like a backyard with a grass floor haha


----------



## cherrygirl

Do the first 5 villagers you get (uchi, jock, peppy, normal, lazy) undated after so many days or would you have to trade them to someone and get to come back to your island to update their house?


----------



## Nunnafinga

Gala





Joey





Annalise





June





Tutu


----------



## moon_child

0orchid said:


> I have Maple! She's not at home rn unfortunately. I'll post her when I can



OMG thank you soooo much!!!  I’ll be waiting for it. I miss her so much.


----------



## meggtheegg

USNPete said:


> Spoiler: Francine
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 236214
> I like the fact that she has her sister's portrait with her.


i love when villagers have pics of each other  

	Post automatically merged: Apr 8, 2020



cherrygirl said:


> Do the first 5 villagers you get (uchi, jock, peppy, normal, lazy) undated after so many days or would you have to trade them to someone and get to come back to your island to update their house?


unfortunately you have to bounce them off someones island to get their house to update
(it'll therefore also work if u have their amiibo, force them out via amiibo,and move them back in via amiibo. if you dont have an island to bounce them off of)


----------



## Minimasher

IndiaHawker said:


> My Marina's interior looks totally different by default - invited off island, strange??


Depends when you got her. Was she one of your first three invited islanders? If so she would have the default normal personality room. Which is a brown room with natural looking furniture


----------



## Aleigh

I don't have a picture yet but Lucy's house is gorgeous. I'll try and get one soon


----------



## cherrygirl

Okay cool good to know. Is anyone able to post a pic of reneighs house interior she was one of my starters and I want to know what I’m missing out on so to speak


----------



## sdw4527

I have Quillson, Fauna, and Maple, but none of them are home right now.


----------



## Bioness

Everyone posting in this thread. If you have wiki skills, adding these photos to the wikis such as https://animalcrossing.fandom.com/wiki/Animal_Crossing_Wiki would be a great help to a lot of people.


----------



## sdw4527

I'll post Fauna and Maple's if they go back to their houses later tonight, but if not someone'll probably beat me to it by tomorrow.



Spoiler: Quillson


----------



## Sir Zyr

Spoiler: Ankha


----------



## MayorofMapleton

Anybody have Molly's?


----------



## Amilee

Ralsei said:


> Love the idea, heres some pics they are 100% original
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Sherb
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 236049
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Judy
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 236050


OMG I had sherb as one of the first move ins and now I'm really sad because his house is so cute ;;


----------



## 0orchid

I only have Willow and Deirdre for now but I'll try to post Maple and Pietro later unless someone gets to it first 



Spoiler: Willow











Spoiler: Deirdre


----------



## Amilee

MayorofMapleton said:


> Anybody have Molly's?


I have her in my town! I post a picture when she is inside


----------



## meggtheegg

oh wow i love deirdre's house!!


----------



## MindlessPatch

Sherb's house is so nice I love the colours so much ahhh.
Ok here's my contribution (phone pics of my TV so quality wont be fantastic. Especially Chief and Shep those are of screenshots hence the dialogue. If you see any hybrids sitting on the floor (Zell and Vivian definitely have one) that's a gift from me but I'm pretty sure they didn't replace anything)


Spoiler: Chief











Spoiler: Shep



View attachment 236328





Spoiler: Vivian











Spoiler: Mitzi











Spoiler: Zell


----------



## meo

Ankha



Genji



Admiral


----------



## Pironkon

Here's Wade's house! It's filled with fish!


----------



## galactickat4240

Here are some house interiors, I have both Velma's and Pashmina's! Velma's is super pretty and musical, and Pashmina lives in a cute diner! 


Spoiler: Velma











Spoiler: Pashmina


----------



## th8827

Sorry about the poor quality.

Ankha


Spoiler: Ankha









Lucky


Spoiler: Lucky









Huck


Spoiler: Huck


----------



## kendallrosee

If anyone has Flo's  house interior im DYING to see it!


----------



## meggtheegg

Pironkon said:


> View attachment 236335
> Here's Wade's house! It's filled with fish!


ahhhh i ordered his amiibo card recently and its on its way so im super super excited to see him in this thread sdslkdudlhsjk this makes me v v happy wow


----------



## SaltedKaramel

Beau



Spoiler









Fauna 



Spoiler









Purrl 



Spoiler









Marshal 



Spoiler









There are some shirts in some houses since I gave them some but that's pretty much it. Nothing else was changed

Edit: A better photo of Marshal's house since the last one was kinda cut off. This little dude has my favorite house on my island lol

And I'd love to see Skye's if anyone has her! She was one of my 5 original so I've got no clue what her real one looks like


----------



## Divvi

I'd love to see Stella's and Audie's place if anyone has them! Sadly they both have DIY furniture in my town.


----------



## Danoa

I believe someone posted Cyd's and Marina's and they're the only others I have right now that aren't in default houses. Tomorrow Friga will be moved in and I'll post hers! Ignore the ocarina in Walt's home as that was a gift from me.



Spoiler:  Chadder












Spoiler: Walt


----------



## meggtheegg

Danoa said:


> I believe someone posted Cyd's and Marina's and they're the only others I have right now that aren't in default houses. Tomorrow Friga will be moved in and I'll post hers! Ignore the ocarina in Walt's home as that was a gift from me.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler:  Chadder
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 236353
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Walt
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 236356


walt's house is so good! <3


----------



## 0orchid

moon_child said:


> OMG thank you soooo much!!!  I’ll be waiting for it. I miss her so much.



Here's Maple's house! (sry for the timestamp in the corner)



Spoiler: Maple


----------



## meggtheegg

im glad so many ppl are posting pics


----------



## Danoa

meggtheegg said:


> walt's house is so good! <3


It really is! I was on the fence about inviting him when I saw him on an island. I'm glad I did. He has quickly become a favorite of my current villagers and I don't think I'll let him move out.

Chadder's house is just a giant bathroom which I find hilarious.

Also, if anyone has pics of Phoebe, Samson, Peanut, Skye, or Drake I'd love to see their houses, especially Skye. Phoebe and Samson were starters and the other 3 were my first move ins so they all have default houses.



meggtheegg said:


> im glad so many ppl are posting pics


This was a great idea for a thread, especially seeing as how there are so many villagers and the wiki doesn't have any from New Horizons uploaded yet. At least, not that I know of because I know Walt's wiki page shows his house from New Leaf.


----------



## meggtheegg

Danoa said:


> It really is! I was on the fence about inviting him when I saw him on an island. I'm glad I did. He has quickly become a favorite of my current villagers and I don't think I'll let him move out.
> 
> Chadder's house is just a giant bathroom which I find hilarious.
> 
> Also, if anyone has pics of Phoebe, Samson, Peanut, Skye, or Drake I'd love to see their houses, especially Skye. Phoebe and Samson were starters and the other 3 were my first move ins so they all have default houses.
> 
> 
> This was a great idea for a thread, especially seeing as how there are so many villagers and the wiki doesn't have any from New Horizons uploaded yet. At least, not that I know of because I know Walt's wiki page shows his house from New Leaf.


yeah i know its possible to edit wiki pages but i def dont know how and i kept wondering what some villagers houses looked like and found no pics online

looking at all their new interiors makes me so happy!!


----------



## Breath Mint

kendallrosee said:


> If anyone has Flo's  house interior im DYING to see it!


----------



## under the tide

This is such a great idea as there's quite a few villagers I'm curious to see the interiors of! These are the two of mine who were at home.  



Spoiler: Kyle











Spoiler: Ellie


----------



## moon_child

0orchid said:


> Here's Maple's house! (sry for the timestamp in the corner)
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Maple
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 236360



OMG thank you so so so much!!!  I haven’t gotten her yet in NH and I’m missing her terribly. This means a lot to me. She’s my number two most favorite next to my best boy Marshal. I don’t have both of them yet.


----------



## elphieluvr

Does anyone have a pic of Bianca’s? Trying to decide if it’s worth it to bounce her out for the  interior.

I love the uniquely created interiors for each villager, some of them match so well and it feels like such a shame to be stuck with 3 defaults.


----------



## LunaLemons1

I'm curious about Diva, Teddy, Rodeo, Wendy, and Eunice's interiors.

Does anyone know if villagers are reset when kicked out and invited back via amiibo?


----------



## Altarium

elphieluvr said:


> Does anyone have a pic of Bianca’s? Trying to decide if it’s worth it to bounce her out for the  interior.
> 
> I love the uniquely created interiors for each villager, some of them match so well and it feels like such a shame to be stuck with 3 defaults.


I want to see Bianca's interior as well! I want her but I need to decide in which part of the neighborhood she'd fit best. If anyone has her it'd be amazing if they could add a picture to the thread :3

P.S. I updated my post with Diana's interior if anyone's curious <3


----------



## tanisha23

Ralsei said:


> Love the idea, heres some pics they are 100% original
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Sherb
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 236049
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Judy
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 236050


  Sherb was my starter lazy, so he has a generic room. His room is soooo cute.


----------



## JKDOS

Is it me, or is Ankha's house really disappointing compared to previous titles? 50% of her house is a giant pyramid,  40% is just golden coffins, the rest is just cramped empty space.. She has no bed or chairs, except for a golden toilet.


----------



## Soika

Found Wendy in her house! When she isn't doing DIY its just a table with a tea set on it. I love her house, its so cosy looking



Spoiler: Wendy


----------



## JKDOS

Mint said:


> Pashmina
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 236097



Pashima's not closing her diner reguardless of COVID-19


----------



## starlightsong

omg thank you so much for this!! mira's makes me kinda sad actually because it like. doesn't fit her at all and i love her default NL house lol but anyway this is gonna be so helpful!! i still have my starter uchi and jock, reneigh and teddy, and i'm SO sad their houses are so dreadfully boring. i also never got to see aurora and rex's real houses before i moved them out so i really hope someone will post these 4 (if they haven't already, i haven't read all the posts yet). i'd contribute but i'm not sure if my villager house interiors are all original or if some stuff has been changed!


----------



## meggtheegg

under the tide said:


> This is such a great idea as there's quite a few villagers I'm curious to see the interiors of! These are the two of mine who were at home.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Kyle
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 236396
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Ellie
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 236397


ahhhh ellie with her lil cup of coffee


----------



## Rosewater

Daisy, Merengue, Melba, and Purrl's houses are so perfect omg


----------



## muromame

Spoiler: Rolf












Spoiler: Robin


----------



## capnport

Spoiler: Puddles








(The pink wooden bed is mine, but the rest is all Puddles-original)
I'll post Pietro, Gigi, and T-Bone later, when I can get into their houses.


----------



## Breath Mint

muromame said:


> Spoiler: Rolf
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 236461
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Robin
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 236462


Rolf's house looks great! I really like the wallpaper and theme of his house. I miss that old tiger, he was in my New Leaf town which I haven't touched for years.


----------



## meggtheegg

bumping bc i really wanna see apple's house!


----------



## AquaMarie

I'd really like to see Reneigh's!


----------



## Saga

Does anyone have a pic of Teddy's house? He was one of my originals, so he just has wood block furniture for me...

I'll try to post pics of my villagers' houses later today. I have to figure out how to upload to social media, first!


----------



## meggtheegg

Saga said:


> Does anyone have a pic of Teddy's house? He was one of my originals, so he just has wood block furniture for me...
> 
> I'll try to post pics of my villagers' houses later today. I have to figure out how to upload to social media, first!


it's super easy once you connect one of your switch profiles to social media!! just press (a) on a photo in your album and it gives you the option to post that one photo you're on or the photo you're on along with 3 others in a batch. i made a private twitter specifically for screenshot dumping :') it's pretty quick and easy once you get that social media connection set up <3


----------



## senbeiiscool

Here is 



Spoiler: Chief









And here is 



Spoiler: Lily









I also have Roscoe with his original furniture but he isn't home right now


----------



## capnport

Spoiler: Gigi













Spoiler: Pietro


----------



## 0orchid

moon_child said:


> OMG thank you so so so much!!!  I haven’t gotten her yet in NH and I’m missing her terribly. This means a lot to me. She’s my number two most favorite next to my best boy Marshal. I don’t have both of them yet.


No problem! She's super sweet/cute but I might switch her out for Pekoe or someone else eventually. If she ever ends up moving I'll be sure to PM you and you can have her free if you don't already have her by then 

	Post automatically merged: Apr 9, 2020



capnport said:


> Spoiler: Gigi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Pietro


Pietro's house/existence is like a fever dream. I have him too


----------



## shayminskyforme88

Spoiler: Wolfgang









Would love to see Audie's. Sadly, she's one of my first 5.


----------



## Holla

Not my photo as I have Audie in the default Peppy home, but here’s her actual home that I saw on Twitter:


----------



## Saga

meggtheegg said:


> it's super easy once you connect one of your switch profiles to social media!! just press (a) on a photo in your album and it gives you the option to post that one photo you're on or the photo you're on along with 3 others in a batch. i made a private twitter specifically for screenshot dumping :') it's pretty quick and easy once you get that social media connection set up <3



Thanks for the advice! I'll definitely try that.

Now I just have to wait for my villagers to actually be at home so I can get photos...


----------



## meggtheegg

senbeiiscool said:


> Here is
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Chief
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 236521
> 
> 
> 
> And here is
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Lily
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 236522
> 
> 
> 
> I also have Roscoe with his original furniture but he isn't home right now


wow chief's is actually.... not at all what i was expecting and i kinda love that LOL 
and lily's wallpaper  does anyone know what thats called?


----------



## shayminskyforme88

Holla said:


> Not my photo as I have Audie in the default Peppy home, but here’s her actual home that I saw on Twitter:


Thanks for sharing, definitely hope we can change the default homes in a future update.


----------



## ayeeprill

Two more of my villagers at home:



Spoiler: Ribbot












Spoiler: Tia









I just need to get Biskit's. Bianca and Fuchsia have the default interiors, Octavian has already been posted, and Biff has put literally everything I've given him in his house so I don't even know what's original anymore.


----------



## moon_child

0orchid said:


> No problem! She's super sweet/cute but I might switch her out for Pekoe or someone else eventually. If she ever ends up moving I'll be sure to PM you and you can have her free if you don't already have her by then
> 
> Post automatically merged: Apr 9, 2020
> 
> 
> Pietro's house/existence is like a fever dream. I have him too



Thanks so much!


----------



## meggtheegg

does anyone have renee's house? the realization that i may not be able to change mira's flooring and wallpaper has made me feel some typa way


----------



## senbeiiscool

meggtheegg said:


> wow chief's is actually.... not at all what i was expecting and i kinda love that LOL
> and lily's wallpaper  does anyone know what thats called?


Lol yeah, Chief def has that underground artist vibe to him hahaha he looks so put together usually too haha


----------



## Ekuisun

meggtheegg said:


> wow chief's is actually.... not at all what i was expecting and i kinda love that LOL
> and lily's wallpaper  does anyone know what thats called?


Lily's wallpaper is the Misty Garden Wall! It's a Saharah wallpaper and has animated rain. c:

This is such a great thread. I'll try to remember to grab a few pics of my villagers when I get home!


----------



## Violit

I have Muffy and Chops who I can show you!

Muffy


Spoiler










And Chops - the only thing cut off is a workbench of his.



Spoiler


----------



## InkFox

This topic makes me sad. I've had three amazing villagers (first three I met haha) as my first three moves-in, Audie, Sherb & Cally (if anyone can show me her real house ?), and knowing I'm gonna be stuck with their terribly boring houses when they could have amazing ones is... Sad. I tried making their houses better, but no matter how many wallpapers or flooring I give them, they never seem to change it. Big furniture doesn't seem to change either, they only put the small stuff on display. :<


----------



## TheCelestial11

Spoiler: Flora











Spoiler: Merry


----------



## Rosewater

TheCelestial11 said:


> Spoiler: Flora
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 236592


Lol all of Flora's little flamingos. That's got to be weird for her. It's like having random human mannequins in your home.


----------



## ayeeprill

TheCelestial11 said:


> Spoiler: Flora
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 236592
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Merry
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 236593




Noooooo what did they do to Flora's house?! It was so cute in New Leaf!


Finally found Biskit inside



Spoiler: Biskit


----------



## teanopi

Spoiler: Chevre's House









Chevre has a photo of Nan in her house!! I don't know if they're canonically related in any way, but I always headcanoned them as BFFs.


I also have Shari and Flurry. I'll post them as soon as they enter their houses!

If anyone has Nan or Raddle, I'd like to see their interiors. ^^


----------



## sdw4527

Violit said:


> I have Muffy and Chops who I can show you!
> 
> Muffy
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 236582
> 
> 
> 
> And Chops - the only thing cut off is a workbench of his.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 236583



This makes me sad... Muffy was one of my starting villagers so seeing how much better her house is supposed to be hurts.


----------



## senbeiiscool

Roscoe finally went home, his DIY bench is out, but I love his style, it's soo him 



Spoiler: Roscoe


----------



## diamond is unbreakable

Spoiler: Erik's house













Spoiler: Savannah's house


----------



## miyac

Spoiler: Stitches













Spoiler: Amelia


----------



## Last_bus_home

I’ll update this post with photos of my villagers shortly, is there a list of who we have now? It’s hard to keep track. Genji’s house is so beautiful, mine has the starter house and it’s such a shame. I’d love to see Punchy’s house, because mine has the default lazy house.
Edit: can’t add in photos; just get server errors. Can try later, have Skye, Dom and Whitney I can share.
Link to images in imgur (best I could do)
Skye and Dom (the pot in Skye’s room was a gift to replace an awful cone she put in the corner)
Whitney


----------



## meggtheegg

Last_bus_home said:


> I’ll update this post with photos of my villagers shortly, is there a list of who we have now? It’s hard to keep track. Genji’s house is so beautiful, mine has the starter house and it’s such a shame. I’d love to see Punchy’s house, because mine has the default lazy house.
> Edit: can’t add in photosc just get server errors. Can try later, have Skye, Dom and Whitney I can share.


i'll make a list in the OP of who we have that's a good idea <3


----------



## Altarium

diamond is unbreakable said:


> Spoiler: Erik's house
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Savannah's house


Oh noooo! Erik's cozy cabin house was so cute in NL, I don't like his new one as much


----------



## meggtheegg

I really love erik's house in this!! I love the ski slope vibes it's cozy to me as well somehow idk why!


----------



## Shiluc

under the tide said:


> This is such a great idea as there's quite a few villagers I'm curious to see the interiors of! These are the two of mine who were at home.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Kyle
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 236396
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Ellie
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 236397


I love Kyle's room! It makes me even more excited for when I can get him!


----------



## FraudulentDimetrodon

O'Hare is the only villager I have with the correct house, so I have photos of both the exterior and interior of his home! Everything should be default except for the Windflower Wreath on his door.

His home is perfect for anyone who wants to maintain a tropical island feel for their town!



Spoiler: O'Hare's House Exterior













Spoiler: O'Hare's House Interior











Also, I knew that villagers would sometimes gather and sing at the plaza, but I didn't know that they would sing if there's music being played, so if you want to watch something cute, here's a little extra video of O'Hare singing and me playing the ocarina _perfectly and not off-tempo whatsoever_.


----------



## Sicariana

Anyone have a picture of Croque's interior? Trying to figure out which cranky villager to choose.


----------



## John Wick

Nice list.



Spoiler: Growing list of villager's interior & exterior's



*Here.*


----------



## SaltedKaramel

Last_bus_home said:


> I’ll update this post with photos of my villagers shortly, is there a list of who we have now? It’s hard to keep track. Genji’s house is so beautiful, mine has the starter house and it’s such a shame. I’d love to see Punchy’s house, because mine has the default lazy house.
> Edit: can’t add in photos; just get server errors. Can try later, have Skye, Dom and Whitney I can share.
> Link to images in imgur (best I could do)
> Skye and Dom (the pot in Skye’s room was a gift to replace an awful cone she put in the corner)
> Whitney


Gosh thank you for posting Skye's room its looks lovely and just like her. Very similar to the Alpine theme in NL. I'm so mad that I'll never get that for my original Skye unless I kick her out and get her again ugh


----------



## sailorcosmos

meggtheegg said:


> does anyone have renee's house? the realization that i may not be able to change mira's flooring and wallpaper has made me feel some typa way


I have Renée in her original house! She's not at home right now but I'll get a picture for you when she is.

I also have Boomer and Bella (she's moving in tomorrow but I can post hers once she's done unpacking). Also, are the house exteriors always the same for each villager?


----------



## Ras

Altarium said:


> Oh noooo! Erik's cozy cabin house was so cute in NL, I don't like his new one as much



Yessss! We must stick together. He's a cool looking character as it is, but I had to have him in NL when I saw his ski lodge. When he was moving in to my NH town, I was alarmed when I saw he had the ski slope wall. And then when he moved in, his house looked like Puck's house (in NL, I don't know about this game). Very disappointing.

I was going to post Erik's house, but since that's done, here's Eugene's:



Spoiler: Eugene












Not much different than Raymond's.


----------



## meggtheegg

sailorcosmos said:


> I have Renée in her original house! She's not at home right now but I'll get a picture for you when she is.
> 
> I also have Boomer and Bella (she's moving in tomorrow but I can post hers once she's done unpacking). Also, are the house exteriors always the same for each villager?


yay!! excited to see hers!!

every villagers house exterior is slightly different 
there's a thread from a few days ago similar to this one just about house exteriors actually: https://www.belltreeforums.com/threads/pictures-of-villagers-houses.483770/

	Post automatically merged: Apr 9, 2020



Ras said:


> Yessss! We must stick together. He's a cool looking character as it is, but I had to have him in NL when I saw his ski lodge. When he was moving in to my NH town, I was alarmed when I saw he had the ski slope wall. And then when he moved in, his house looked like Puck's house (in NL, I don't know about this game). Very disappointing.
> 
> I was going to post Erik's house, but since that's done, here's Eugene's:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Eugene
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not much different than Raymond's.


oh wow this isn't what i was expecting from eugene. not very rock and roll LOL


----------



## Spunki

Has anyone Rods House yet? I’m wondering if it is a Pirate Hideout.
Also wondering if Rooney’s would be a Boxing Ring.

I don’t have their cards yet, so maybe someone has them as Villagers and can take a picture?


----------



## th8827

I have Reneigh in her regular, non-starter house (she finished moving in), but I keep getting Server Errors when trying to upload a picture...


----------



## meggtheegg

th8827 said:


> I have Reneigh in her regular, non-starter house (she finished moving in), but I keep getting Server Errors when trying to upload a picture...


thats really strange... ive been having issues tonight with the forums loading period but wasnt sure if it was the site or my wifi. hopefully it works soon!


----------



## th8827

Here is Reneigh's House.



Spoiler: Reneigh


----------



## miyac

Spoiler: Fang


----------



## brockbrock

Ras said:


> Yessss! We must stick together. He's a cool looking character as it is, but I had to have him in NL when I saw his ski lodge. When he was moving in to my NH town, I was alarmed when I saw he had the ski slope wall. And then when he moved in, his house looked like Puck's house (in NL, I don't know about this game). Very disappointing.
> 
> I was going to post Erik's house, but since that's done, here's Eugene's:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Eugene
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not much different than Raymond's.



This makes me dislike Eugene even more.


----------



## Kindra

Sprinkle


Spoiler: Sprinkle









She's got a Shell Wreath above her doorway as well!



Ken


Spoiler: Ken


----------



## teanopi

Here's Shari and Flurry!


Spoiler: Shari's House













Spoiler: Flurry's House










Queenie's moving in tomorrow, so I'll try to get a picture of her house after she unpacks.


----------



## Saga

Tangy's house:



Spoiler











Gwen's house:



Spoiler














Limberg's house:



Spoiler











I'm still looking for Teddy's house, if anyone has him!


----------



## John Wick

miyac said:


> Spoiler: Fang



What's the exterior like?

I love Fang, but his NL house exterior was a dump.

I really want him on my island! If his house exterior is aesthetically way better than it was in NL.


----------



## Sir Zyr

Spoiler: Admiral









From the side so you can see everything


----------



## miyac

John Wick said:


> What's the exterior like?
> 
> I love Fang, but his NL house exterior was a dump.
> 
> I really want him on my island! If his house exterior is aesthetically way better than it was in NL.



I posted it here earlier.  But let me post it here too! 



Spoiler: Fang house exterior











I like it!


----------



## Last_bus_home

So happy to see Fang’s house, it’s so classic and it’s hardly changed from New Leaf! Currently I’ve got Chief as my cranky because I was trying to go for new faces but his house makes him look like he’s selling bootlegs and knockoffs on a street corner, it just doesn’t fit the old, grumpy but sentimental grandfatherly vibe for me. Might let him go, want to see Dobie’s house.
Edit: oh wow, checked the wiki someone posted, he has a professor type house, definitely thinking I want him...


----------



## JKDOS

Ankha's house. Guessing she sleeps on the toilet :/


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1248374315617148928


----------



## Shyria

[EDIT] Sorry I'm a goof and I got Bianca & Claudia confused.... Here are Claudia's anyway haha



Spoiler


----------



## pinkfawn

teanopi said:


> Spoiler: Chevre's House
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chevre has a photo of Nan in her house!! I don't know if they're canonically related in any way, but I always headcanoned them as BFFs.
> 
> 
> I also have Shari and Flurry. I'll post them as soon as they enter their houses!
> 
> If anyone has Nan or Raddle, I'd like to see their interiors. ^^



Yay I'm so happy you uploaded Chevre's house! Nan is my favorite villager and she has a picture of Chevre in the same spot, so I was excited to see if Chevre had Nan's pic! I'm about to leave for work but when I get home I'll upload Nan's house! It's almost exactly the same as Chevre's but black color scheme instead of white.


----------



## Altarium

Shyria said:


> Here are pictures of Bianca's house!
> She moved in recently but I'm planning on having her move out, if you're interested. I don't TT though so no idea when that'll happen.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


Hey, I think that's Claudia :3

Btw, I'm in love with Skye's house and I'm so bummed out I got her as my starting normal... I really wish I had her amiibo so I could kick her out and invite her back in


----------



## Shyria

Altarium said:


> Hey, I think that's Claudia :3
> 
> Btw I'm in love with Skye's house and I'm so bummed out I got her as my starting normal... I really wish I had her amiibo so I could kick her out and put her back in



Oh right hahaha sorry I was surprised to see people interested in her interior haha I keep messing up her name for some reason  
Thanks I'll edit it and sorry for the ones interested oops


----------



## starlightsong

I know Lily's house has already been posted here so I won't post it again but I just have to say, it's so adorable that it makes me love her even more! I love her misty garden wall and all her white rattan stuff.

Here's Snake's since I don't think it's been posted--sorry about him being asleep LOL but I'm pretty sure it's all original!


Spoiler: Snake


----------



## capnport

Ras said:


> Yessss! We must stick together. He's a cool looking character as it is, but I had to have him in NL when I saw his ski lodge. When he was moving in to my NH town, I was alarmed when I saw he had the ski slope wall. And then when he moved in, his house looked like Puck's house (in NL, I don't know about this game). Very disappointing.
> 
> I was going to post Erik's house, but since that's done, here's Eugene's:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Eugene
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not much different than Raymond's.


Aw man, that sucks! I wanted to move him into my town via amiibo card, but he has an office? And no greaser aesthetic anywhere in there to be found?


teanopi said:


> Here's Shari and Flurry!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Shari's House
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Flurry's House
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Queenie's moving in tomorrow, so I'll try to get a picture of her house after she unpacks.


Now you're making me want to move Shari out and back in. It's a very cute house. And what's with Flurry's hamster cage?


----------



## Sir Zyr

I should have phoebe's up on Monday of.someone doesn't beat me to her. I have to invite her to the campsite today and tomorrow, then she'll be in boxes on sunday


----------



## spacewalker

i know Zucker and Julian have already been posted, so here's Colton! i also have Dobie, but he doesn't seem to wanna go inside rn.



Spoiler: Colton


----------



## MayorofMapleton

Amilee said:


> I have her in my town! I post a picture when she is inside



Thank you


----------



## moonbell

Does anyone have Anicotti's actual room? It's the last one I'd like to see, to decide whether it's worth moving them out and back in to get their real interior and not the peppy default.

EDIT: Oh, also Tammy and Plucky's real interiors? I'm considering between them for my uchi villager.


----------



## Bulbadragon

If anybody has Tank's house, I'd love to see it. He's one of my starters so I have no idea what his house looks like normally.


----------



## sailorcosmos

meggtheegg said:


> yay!! excited to see hers!!
> 
> every villagers house exterior is slightly different
> there's a thread from a few days ago similar to this one just about house exteriors actually: https://www.belltreeforums.com/threads/pictures-of-villagers-houses.483770/



Oh, thank you for the link!
Renée and Boomer both went home just now:



Spoiler: Renée











Spoiler: Boomer









I love Renée's house, but I'm a little disappointed by how different Boomer's is from his NL house. The spaceship pilot theme he had was part of why I liked him so much. It seems like a lot of the penguins had their houses changed to be more icy this time.


----------



## meggtheegg

omg i love renee's house!! so fitting for her

and yeah it seems like they made most of the penguins houses icey themed...


----------



## meggtheegg

does anyone have katt?


----------



## Ekuisun

Here's Gonzo's! I have Lopez too but just need to catch him inside his house.



Spoiler: Gonzo


----------



## LinkToTheWorld

Spoiler: Molly













Spoiler: Dom


----------



## Shyria

Anyone has Cherry's interior?? I got her as my first villager so her house is quite ugly


----------



## capnport

bump


----------



## John Wick

miyac said:


> I posted it here earlier.  But let me post it here too!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Fang house exterior
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like it!


Awesome, thank you!

Fang finally lives in the decent house he deserves.


----------



## Lotusblossom

Violit said:


> I have Muffy and Chops who I can show you!
> 
> Muffy
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 236582
> 
> 
> 
> And Chops - the only thing cut off is a workbench of his.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 236583


What kindve hair is that?!


----------



## Hay

I don't know if anyone has said this yet but if your villager moved in early then the house interior is so plain :| Sherb moved in early for me and he has a dirt floor and basic furniture. Theres a video somewhere on youtube explaining it if anyone wants to look. Im so upset because Sherb was a rando i got from the first three plots Nook has you do and he is so cute.. but his house is plain!


----------



## Sir Zyr

Spoiler: Robin at work


----------



## 22lexi

omg daisy's house is so adorable


----------



## ryuk

so far i’ve only gotten pics of sprocket’s interior, i thought it was cool and suits him really well. my boy is underrated af


Spoiler: sprocket’s house


----------



## Saga

spacewalker said:


> i know Zucker and Julian have already been posted, so here's Colton! i also have Dobie, but he doesn't seem to wanna go inside rn.



If Dobie ever does go inside, would you mind posting a pic? I'm so curious to see what his house looks like!


----------



## Divvi

I think most of my villagers (that aren't in shabby houses....) have been posted, but here's these two!


Spoiler: Blanche












Spoiler: Poppy


----------



## Ras

sailorcosmos said:


> Oh, thank you for the link!
> Renée and Boomer both went home just now:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Renée
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 236667
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Boomer
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 236668
> 
> 
> 
> I love Renée's house, but I'm a little disappointed by how different Boomer's is from his NL house. The spaceship pilot theme he had was part of why I liked him so much. It seems like a lot of the penguins had their houses changed to be more icy this time.



Yeah, Boomer's was so cool in NL. I like Renee's house, but I'm stuck with her wooden starter house.


----------



## KitchenWhisk

Spoiler: Bruce



the fishtank and amp used to be some sort of casette player I think









Spoiler: Rodeo











I can post Bianca, Midge, and Tasha tomorrow


----------



## fullmetal

does anyone have a picture of goldie's interior?


----------



## Airen

Spoiler: Whitney







The butterfly is not original. I think an incense burner thing that is at the bottom right corner used to be there. Where the incense burner thing is now was empty.





Spoiler: Tiffany


----------



## John Wick

Anyone have Kyle's exterior? 

I'm hoping he doesn't live in a tin shack anymore!


----------



## ryuk

anyone got a pic of nana, walker, or lucky’s interior? v curious


----------



## Ras

Anyone have Puck?


----------



## petaI

bree's house is pretty


----------



## Sir.Sims

Elvis' domicile seems to have a special door installed?


*Thumbnails (click)*


----------



## Lotusblossom

I'd like to see Alice's house I unfortunately got her as my first three after the first 2 so it's going to be boring inside...


----------



## capnport

I was going to post T-Bone, but I forgot that I'd given him several gifts! Oops!


----------



## spacewalker

Saga said:


> If Dobie ever does go inside, would you mind posting a pic? I'm so curious to see what his house looks like!


for sure! actually, i do have some pictures of his house, but theyre all mid-dialogue. ill post them here (plus an exterior pic) bc he hasnt gone inside for like three days now lmao! but once he does ill post some better ones - hope these will do for now!



Spoiler: Mediocre Dobie Screenshots


----------



## Violit

Lotusblossom said:


> What kindve hair is that?!



Hello! It's the Gothic headdress :>


----------



## MayorofMapleton

Thanks, Molly's house is great.

Anybody have Cole's or Clay's house?


----------



## BlooregardeQKazoo

I can add Bitty and Phil to the list... As soon as they go inside from the fishing tourney xD

Edit: And Apollo, as I see he isn't in this thread but the pics can be found elsewhere online


----------



## meggtheegg

ill update the lil list in the op shortly
love seeing everyone posting houses!


----------



## Idile Trotter

I would love to see Static's house! I remember him having nintendo furniture, but as far as I'm aware those items aren't in the game right now.


----------



## Velvet_nosebleed

I would really like to see Stella, Naomi, and Gloria’s houses. I’m really curious because I really like them.


----------



## Ephera

Cherry's if she's your starter villager:


Spoiler: cherry if shes your starter villager










Cherry's decor after resetting her through kicking her out, and re-inviting her:


Spoiler: after











Spoiler: Diana's


----------



## seliph

if anyone has kid cat's house i'd love to see what i'm missing out on by having him as my starter


----------



## marea

I have Hazel and Olive as one of my starter 5 and i would love to see what their real houses look like, if anyone can post them.
I see that you guys have already posted all the other villagers i have.


----------



## BlooregardeQKazoo

Some to add to the list 


Spoiler: Bitty











Spoiler: Phil











Spoiler: Apollo


----------



## Shadow Star

I have a few to add!


Spoiler: Miranda











Spoiler: Skye











Spoiler: Pinky


----------



## Ephera

JaFoJade said:


> Some to add to the list
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Bitty
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 237165
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Phil
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 237166
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Apollo
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 237167


woah, Apollo's house is cool as heck!


----------



## ryuk

seliph said:


> if anyone has kid cat's house i'd love to see what i'm missing out on by having him as my starter


same :/ and agent s

	Post automatically merged: Apr 11, 2020



marea said:


> I have Hazel and Olive as one of my starter 5 and i would love to see what their real houses look like, if anyone can post them.
> I see that you guys have already posted all the other villagers i have.



here’s hazel!


Spoiler: hazel’s house


----------



## Lavamaize

If anyone has Lymans interior from a not original move in it would be appreciated!


----------



## hallatt

I love this idea!

I gotta tell you, I’ve been debating Uchi villagers for years. I always want one and love talking to them but I don’t find them... aesthetically pleasing. 

Anyway, I pretty much decided on Mira but after seeing the inside of her house I’m DEFINITELY going to find her! 

Thank you for doing this!


----------



## moonbell

Some of the recent requests can be seen here








						Category:New Horizons villager houses
					

This category contains screenshots related to villager homes (interior and exterior) in Animal Crossing: New Horizons. A table of all interiors and exteriors is...




					nookipedia.com
				




Such as Kid Cat and Static. Hope that helps! 

I'm still hoping to see Anicotti, Plucky, and Tammy if anyone has their actual interiors.


----------



## Rosewater

Divvi said:


> I think most of my villagers (that aren't in shabby houses....) have been posted, but here's these two!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Blanche
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 237069
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Poppy
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 237070


Oh wow....Poppy's house is so beautiful!


----------



## seliph

moonbell said:


> Some of the recent requests can be seen here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Category:New Horizons villager houses
> 
> 
> This category contains screenshots related to villager homes (interior and exterior) in Animal Crossing: New Horizons. A table of all interiors and exteriors is...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nookipedia.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Such as Kid Cat and Static. Hope that helps!
> 
> I'm still hoping to see Anicotti, Plucky, and Tammy if anyone has their actual interiors.


oh god kid cat kept his ugly interior im SO glad he was my starter now lmaoo


----------



## Saga

spacewalker said:


> for sure! actually, i do have some pictures of his house, but theyre all mid-dialogue. ill post them here (plus an exterior pic) bc he hasnt gone inside for like three days now lmao! but once he does ill post some better ones - hope these will do for now!



These are great, thank you! I'm thrilled to see his house is still an office, like in New Leaf! I can't wait until the Amiibo glitch is fixed and I can have him move in.


----------



## meggtheegg

updated the list, gonna maybe make the list a lil table of contents like with thread page numbers, but i've got school work and fishing to do first :') 

still love seeing all these pictures!!


----------



## Underneath The Stars

teanopi said:


> Here's Shari and Flurry!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Shari's House
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Flurry's House
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Queenie's moving in tomorrow, so I'll try to get a picture of her house after she unpacks.



omg shari’s house is beautiful and so far from her new leaf house lol i gave her rattan items not knowing this is her theme now.. it’ll be hard to recreate this from her starter home i’m sad!!

the lack of older series really made some of the villager houses lack character. sorry but it’s just my opinion. a lot of the interiors have repetitive furniture. that floral bed, that bathtub. with just different colors. yikes. however, some of their houses really improved because of this.

	Post automatically merged: Apr 11, 2020

anyone got apple, lyman and jeremiah please?


----------



## meggtheegg

i've been waiting patiently for apple... ive ultimately decided im gonna push her out and bring her back in via amiibo and take the L with resetting friendship. but i kinda wanna see what im risking it for


----------



## Underneath The Stars

meggtheegg said:


> i've been waiting patiently for apple... ive ultimately decided im gonna push her out and bring her back in via amiibo and take the L with resetting friendship. but i kinda wanna see what im risking it for



take one for the team! i’m curious as well because i don’t know what the apple furniture looks like now even.


----------



## meggtheegg

i dont time travel and am in the process of moving some other bbs out, so it'll be a lil over a week before i get her out and back in (unless i give in and tt just for the curiosity of her house)  but if no one posts it by the time i decide to just do it, i'll post it


----------



## John Wick

Ephera said:


> Cherry's if she's your starter villager:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: cherry if shes your starter villager
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 237150
> 
> 
> 
> Cherry's decor after resetting her through kicking her out, and re-inviting her:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: after
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 237151
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Diana's
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 237152



O_O

Cherry had an awesome house in NL. 
I was going to amiibo her in, but not now.


----------



## hikaricities

Would love to see Frita's house if someone got her later! She's my favorite uchi and I luckily got her as a starter. Even though I don't mind her basic starter home that much I am curious to see how her home usually looks! I wonder if it's the same as NL.


----------



## LittleMissPanda

Anyone have Benjamin? Nate? Annalisa or Drift? I'd love to know what their house interiors look like! ❤❤❤


----------



## John Wick

Looking to see the following exteriors mostly.

Wolfgang
Vivian
Kyle


----------



## Jared:3

besides the crafting benches can villagers switch between items? I haven't given my Marshal anything and he seems to have lost his record player and replaced it with another item from the one on another website


----------



## Larimar

Jared:3 said:


> besides the crafting benches can villagers switch between items? I haven't given my Marshal anything and he seems to have lost his record player and replaced it with another item from one of the pictures posted on here?


I've seen Hugh switch the placement of two items sitting on the same table. One day the bowl of fruit was in front of the chair, and a picnic basket was near the corner of the table, and another day the two items switched places, so possibly? Unless I'm simply misremembering the item placement. As far as complete replacement I havent yet noticed anything, but i dont pay too much attention to stuff like that ;o;


----------



## Jared:3

Larimar said:


> I've seen Hugh switch the placement of two items sitting on the same table. One day the bowl of fruit was in front of the chair, and a picnic basket was near the corner of the table, and another day the two items switched places, so possibly? Unless I'm simply misremembering the item placement. As far as complete replacement I havent yet noticed anything, but i dont pay too much attention to stuff like that ;o;


That would make sense! I think this happens because I see changes frequently its really odd I'm just not used to it lol


----------



## moonbell

hikaricities said:


> Would love to see Frita's house if someone got her later! She's my favorite uchi and I luckily got her as a starter. Even though I don't mind her basic starter home that much I am curious to see how her home usually looks! I wonder if it's the same as NL.



Frita's on the link I posted earlier! 









						Category:New Horizons villager houses
					

This category contains screenshots related to villager homes (interior and exterior) in Animal Crossing: New Horizons. A table of all interiors and exteriors is...




					nookipedia.com


----------



## teanopi

Here's Queenie!


Spoiler: Queenie's House


----------



## iaan

ill post bea and marcels houses when i catch them in there, but id love to see kidd’s house if anybody has him? <3


----------



## Gregor

John Wick said:


> Looking to see the following exteriors mostly.
> 
> Wolfgang
> Vivian
> Kyle



Here's Wolfgang's exterior:


Spoiler: Wolfgang Exterior












	Post automatically merged: Apr 12, 2020

I'm personally trying to find Lolly's interior


----------



## John Wick

Gregor said:


> Here's Wolfgang's exterior:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Wolfgang Exterior
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Post automatically merged: Apr 12, 2020
> 
> I'm personally trying to find Lolly's interior


Heya, not too bad at all!

Thanks for that.


----------



## Divvi

Velvet_nosebleed said:


> I would really like to see Stella, Naomi, and Gloria’s houses. I’m really curious because I really like them.



I finally bit the bullet and kicked my starter Stella out and re-invited with an Amiibo. I felt TERRIBLE asking her to leave.
Until I saw her actual house.


Spoiler: Stella








It's so perfect for her, I love it.


----------



## Alix

anyone have plucky? i'm hoping for a paradisical interior :<


----------



## Dizzardy

Clay's house since I don't think it's been posted yet. Sorry the quality is kinda bad I took it with my phone.



Spoiler: Clay









I haven't seen anyone post the interior for Curlos yet, he's not in his house at the moment but I can try again later.



melsi said:


> View attachment 236333



Wait, are pitfall seeds in the game? I thought they were gone?


----------



## Eirrinn

Dizzardy said:


> Clay's house since I don't think it's been posted yet. Sorry the quality is kinda bad I took it with my phone.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Clay
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 237536
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't seen anyone post the interior for Curlos yet, he's not in his house at the moment but I can try again later.
> 
> 
> 
> Wait, are pitfall seeds in the game? I thought they were gone?


They are in the game! It’s just a diy recipe. I actually got the recipe for them a few days ago


----------



## Lavulin98

O'Hare 's house looks amazing. 


Spoiler


----------



## spacewalker

ive seen a picture of his interior already, but does anyone have a pic of Gaston's house exterior?

hes my fave and im ready to finally move him in, and knowing what his house looks would really help me in finding the perfect spot for him!


----------



## moonbell

spacewalker said:


> ive seen a picture of his interior already, but does anyone have a pic of Gaston's house exterior?



This Google Drive has most of the exteriors


----------



## hikaricities

moonbell said:


> Frita's on the link I posted earlier!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Category:New Horizons villager houses
> 
> 
> This category contains screenshots related to villager homes (interior and exterior) in Animal Crossing: New Horizons. A table of all interiors and exteriors is...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nookipedia.com


Thank you so much!!! Whoa, her house is super cool in this game! Time to slowly give her all the furniture and hope she places it


----------



## Flip

Hello!! Does anyone have Lolly's interior house pictures?


----------



## skylucario

static (original minus jester hat)


Spoiler










terrible pic, but drago lol


Spoiler










butch <3


Spoiler













Spoiler










henry (original minus the clothes)


Spoiler












	Post automatically merged: Apr 12, 2020

sheldon (+ vivian visiting, lol)


Spoiler











bob


Spoiler











klaus (usually doesn't have DIY bench there, but idk what it replaces--he's gone now, so i can't check)


Spoiler


----------



## MayorofMapleton

Anybody got Cole or Drake's?


----------



## Airen

Spoiler: Del


----------



## John Wick

Anyone have Shep or Kyle?


----------



## Sloom

_nobody asked for it. nobody wanted it. nobody cared to see it...
ladies and gentlemen
I present to you...
Pudge's house!_



Spoiler: pudge


----------



## Sir Zyr

Spoiler: Phoebe







She was working on something (wood block bench), so I don't know how representative this is of her home in general, but still, far better than nothing


----------



## Skyguy

Anyone have Fauna's interior?
Edit: JK found it on page 3

	Post automatically merged: Apr 13, 2020

Okay Lolly's house tho pls!


----------



## Ras

Mallary's house isn't on the master list, so I assume this is a new one:



Spoiler: Mallary


----------



## Larimar

Does anyone have Hugh's real interior? All the sources I find of his interior is the generic lazy one, which I have right now. I have his amiibo card so if I prefer his real interior I might try switching him out and then back in for it (but I def dont plan on doing that until the plot glitches are fixed)


----------



## InkFox

Ed's house. And yes, he IS wearing a dress. And he shall keep wearing one until he finally decides to leave.



Spoiler: Ed's house


----------



## elphieluvr

I just love all the ice interiors on the penguin homes lol. I was worried about some of them since at least in the current northern hemisphere, our islands seem tropical. Thank goodness they found a way to keep cool!

(and not gonna lie, super jealous of all their ice stuff)


----------



## BlooregardeQKazoo

Don't suppose anyone has Bam, Bill or Jay? Hoping their interiors will help me decide on a Jock to move in xD


----------



## pinkfawn

I totally forgot to post Nan's house like I said I would whoops.



Spoiler: Nan's House


----------



## PPUAlchemist

Kid Cat in my husband’s town: 



Spoiler


----------



## Last_bus_home

I really want to see Kidd’s house if anyone can help?


----------



## Sir Zyr

Sir Zyr said:


> Spoiler: Phoebe
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 238182
> 
> She was working on something (wood block bench), so I don't know how representative this is of her home in general, but still, far better than nothing


Her house is identical when she's not working on something. I was able to get in when she was not working on anything to confirm


----------



## thisisausername

Last_bus_home said:


> I really want to see Kidd’s house if anyone can help?



sorry that i'm like right in the middle lol I took this pic before I knew this thread existed. i was actually shocked when i saw his house, idk what i was expecting from a smug though


Spoiler: Kidd's house


----------



## swifterly

If anyone has Marcie or Nibbles I would love to see theirs, they were my starter normal and peppy so I've only seen the generic versions. :>


----------



## guyu

aaaa i didn't know about the generic houses at all!! I'd love to to see Tammy's house if anyone has her, she's my favourite starter ;o;


----------



## miyac

Spoiler: Chrissy interior











Spoiler: Chrissy exterior


----------



## sailorcosmos

Here's Bella's house! I really like it, plus she plays K.K. Metal on her radio and she likes to sing.



Spoiler: Bella's house


----------



## ryuk

sailorcosmos said:


> Here's Bella's house! I really like it, plus she plays K.K. Metal on her radio and she likes to sing.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Bella's house
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 242364


bella is cool :^)


----------



## Airen

Spoiler: Vesta






 She's running a dry cleaners? Haha.





Spoiler: Tex











Spoiler: Soleil











Spoiler: Freckles





She had some more cool posters above that marlin poster!


----------



## Last_bus_home

thisisausername said:


> sorry that i'm like right in the middle lol I took this pic before I knew this thread existed. i was actually shocked when i saw his house, idk what i was expecting from a smug though
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Kidd's house



Wow! Thank you so much for such a speedy response, Kidd’s house is pretty great actually, it really suits him. I’m very tempted to have him on my island but it could have been something really incongruous like Eugene’s weird office or Mira’s theatre.


----------



## ninjatown

Does anyone have Lolly’s house?


----------



## icypurr

Spoiler: Lolly











Spoiler: Camofrog



minus the pedal board and umbrella gifts








Spoiler: Broccolo










Does anyone have Antonio?


----------



## thisisausername

snip


----------



## LittleMissPanda

thisisausername said:


> Spoiler: Egbert
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Cookie with special guest Nana
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Nana


I believe these are the default/basic house interiors?


----------



## thisisausername

LittleMissPanda said:


> I believe these are the default/basic house interiors?



oh, are they? I didn't know there were basic house interiors, whoops 

they were my first three move ins so I guess that makes sense


----------



## LittleMissPanda

thisisausername said:


> oh, are they? I didn't know there were basic house interiors, whoops
> 
> they were my first three move ins so I guess that makes sense


It's ok! I only just recently found out about villagers real interiors, too. But yeah, the first 3 move ins will always be stuck with the basic interiors and never upgrade ( thanks Nintendo)


----------



## Lavamaize

I would love to see Lymans interior if anyone has a picture of it!


----------



## skylucario

baabara, dotty, and agnes!



Spoiler


----------



## Fey

John Wick said:


> Anyone have Shep or Kyle?



His house is one of my favorites so far—the outside made me expect a different interior, but I think they’re both nice!



Spoiler: Shep’s Exterior/Interior


----------



## John Wick

Fey said:


> His house is one of my favorites so far—the outside made me expect a different interior, but I think they’re both nice!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Shep’s Exterior/Interior
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 242642
> View attachment 242643


Oh, nice!
Thank you. ^_^


----------



## icypurr

Finally got them all inside. Also, Sherb and Broccolo together, too cute!



icypurr said:


> Spoiler: Lolly
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 242553
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Camofrog
> 
> 
> 
> minus the pedal board and umbrella gifts
> View attachment 242554
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Broccolo
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 242653
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone have Antonio?


----------



## Sakuranbo

Anyone have Matilda, Willow, Timbra, and Lyman’s? ;u;

	Post automatically merged: Apr 15, 2020

And Elmer ?*


----------



## Bioness

Everyone posting these images in here, if you are able to and the images are of good quality, make sure to add them to the Animal Crossing wikis, these are the two notable ones and both really need interior housing pictures!









						Animal Crossing Wiki
					

#REDIRECT [[MediaWiki:Wiki-description-site-meta]]




					animalcrossing.fandom.com
				












						Main Page
					

Nookipedia is a community-driven Animal Crossing wiki with 15,151 articles and counting.




					nookipedia.com


----------



## Aardbei

Did anyone post a pic of Wade's house ? 
I took one of very poor quality though


----------



## LittleMissPanda

How about Tucker? I'd really like to know what his interior looks like ^.^


----------



## ladymidnight

-


----------



## Airysuit

Does anyone have Pangos interior?


----------



## ladymidnight

-


----------



## Shadow Star

If someone has Julia, I'd like to see her interior please.
I'm struggling to decide on what snooty to have in my town and she's one of the options. XD


----------



## Emzy

Anyone have Chester's interior? :3


----------



## Galactic Fork

I love Gaston's hovel interior:


Spoiler: Gaston's interior










Soo I made his exterior fitting:


Spoiler: Gaston's house











USNPete said:


> Spoiler: Francine
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 236214
> I like the fact that she has her sister's portrait with her.


I have her and when I got Chrissy to move in, Francine said she heard about the new person who bought the plot of land was someone named chrissy...  All while standing in front of her portrait.


----------



## shayminskyforme88

Phoebe's House


Spoiler: Phoebe


----------



## Siobhan / McGuffin

Spoiler: Boris






He ran up and took a picture on his phone of me taking a picture of him, so cute!


----------



## TearsFromEatingFlan

Does anyone have interior photos of:
*Piper
Ketchup
Lobo
Pecan
Caroline*

Thanks!


----------



## Lavulin98

Here are Alice's interior:


Spoiler









And everyone's favorite chum, Barold. 


Spoiler


----------



## LittleMissPanda

Lavulin98 said:


> Here are Alice's interior:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 243354
> 
> 
> 
> And everyone's favorite chum, Barold.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 243355


.....Having seen Barold's abode, I have reached true enlightenment at last. He shall be the next Raymond. 

	Post automatically merged: Apr 17, 2020

No. He shall SURPASS all villagers.


----------



## Lavulin98

LittleMissPanda said:


> .....Having seen Barold's abode, I have reached true enlightenment at last. He shall be the next Raymond.
> 
> Post automatically merged: Apr 17, 2020
> 
> No. He shall SURPASS all villagers.



It gives me strong FNAF vibes. So everyone gives  Barold a hard time when he is actually a good guy trying to protect the island at night from the roaming villagers.


----------



## Imbri

These are great, thank you! Does anyone have Filbert's house? I need to get that boy off a dirt floor!


----------



## Raz

swifterly said:


> If anyone has Marcie or Nibbles I would love to see theirs, they were my starter normal and peppy so I've only seen the generic versions. :>


I have Marcie. I will try to upload pics of the following houses

Marcie
Camofrog
Soleil


----------



## bubblemilktea

Looking for Flip’s home! He’s my husband’s favorite and he only has his starter home.


----------



## jeni

kateycarp said:


> does anyone have *Cole, Lyman,* or *Kitt*'s interiors? Can't seem to find them on any of the threads or websites that have been posted


I didn't realise he was blinking lol but Cole was in his house earlier!


----------



## LittleMissPanda

jekabu said:


> I didn't realise he was blinking lol but Cole was in his house earlier!
> View attachment 243493


Aaah no...  They switched Cole's house into a beach theme? He lives in my NL town and his house is Bamboo themed. It fits him so much more than the beach! Poor Cole....

Anyway, thanks for sharing!


----------



## dino

if anyone is looking for pics and not finding them here - search twitter using: VILLAGERNAME house #acnh 
basically all of them are on there! interiors and exteriors


----------



## Mint

Norma's house



Spoiler



View attachment 243497



I also have Murphy and Sylvana, but they're always outside. I'll try to get pictures.


----------



## Lavulin98

honestly I love how diverse are some of these houses. Its like going on another world, a little planet. lol


----------



## ladymidnight

-


----------



## teanopi

teanopi said:


> Spoiler: Chevre's House
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chevre has a photo of Nan in her house!! I don't know if they're canonically related in any way, but I always headcanoned them as BFFs.
> 
> 
> I also have Shari and Flurry. I'll post them as soon as they enter their houses!
> 
> If anyone has Nan or Raddle, I'd like to see their interiors. ^^





pinkfawn said:


> I totally forgot to post Nan's house like I said I would whoops.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Nan's House


Aaah!! Nan and Chevre's houses are mirrors of each other! How cute! <3

I think someone beat me to Dotty's house, but I'll share a pic anyway ^^


Spoiler: Dotty's House


----------



## ladymidnight

-


----------



## PPUAlchemist

Opal 



Spoiler


----------



## ladymidnight

-


----------



## MyVisionIsDying

I feel obliged to share my boy Antonio's interior.



Spoiler: Antonio


----------



## swifterly

kateycarp said:


> Marcie's house during building. I did give her that fish.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Marcie Interior
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 243658



Aah, thank you! Cute and pink, just like her! Honestly, it's not as drastically different from the generic one than most of these houses are  Mostly pinker... though I wish I could get her that wall


----------



## MayorofMapleton

Well Cole's is disappointing this game.

Anybody have a pic of Murphy's, Teddy's and Nate's?


----------



## icypurr

Ty!  I've been looking all over for Antonio's interior.  I got him as a starter and didn't have the heart to kick him out in order to amiibo him back in to see his real interior.




MyVisionIsDying said:


> I feel obliged to share my boy Antonio's interior.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Antonio
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 243677


----------



## Sheando

MyVisionIsDying said:


> I feel obliged to share my boy Antonio's interior.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Antonio
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 243677



Awwww. I have him as a starter due to a stroke of luck but I’m SO sad his house will never look like that!


----------



## MyVisionIsDying

icypurr said:


> Ty!  I've been looking all over for Antonio's interior.  I got him as a starter and didn't have the heart to kick him out in order to amiibo him back in to see his real interior.



np!! ^_^
I have his amiibo card but I found him on a mystery island and couldn't pass up the opportunity, lol. Then I decided that I love him too much to even think about letting go :')


----------



## marea

MayorofMapleton said:


> Well Cole's is disappointing this game.
> 
> Anybody have a pic of Murphy's, Teddy's and Nate's?


I have Murphy! Gonna post a pic once i find him inside his house. I visited him while he was unpacking and his flooring and wallpaper were forest themed.


----------



## moonbell

Figure I'll bump my request since it's been a few days - anyone have Anicotti with her real interior?


----------



## TrippyKitten

Spoiler: Lolly











Spoiler: Bob











Spoiler: Bangle











Spoiler: Spike


----------



## Amilee

TrippyKitten said:


> Spoiler: Lolly
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 243830
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Bob
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 243834
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Bangle
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 243835
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Spike
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 243836


aaaah lollys and bobs are really close to their NL houses i like it!


----------



## The Hidden Owl

Does anyone have Goose, Stu, or Tammi? I'd love to see their defaults : )


----------



## Aardbei

Hello !

I'm sorry if those have already been posted 



Spoiler: Wade











Spoiler: Vladimir











Spoiler: Olaf


----------



## Sheba

Anyone here having Annalisa to share? The picture on the wiki is not exactly stellar and I'd love to get a better impression since she's one of my dreamies! Also I love this thread, thank you for taking all the pictures, everyone!


----------



## Lotusblossom

skylucario said:


> static (original minus jester hat)
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> terrible pic, but drago lol
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> butch <3
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> henry (original minus the clothes)
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Post automatically merged: Apr 12, 2020
> 
> sheldon (+ vivian visiting, lol)
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bob
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> klaus (usually doesn't have DIY bench there, but idk what it replaces--he's gone now, so i can't check)
> 
> 
> Spoiler




I'm jw.. if I have sheldon move out of my town to my friends town can I have him move back too? Cause his house is so boring and I LOVE THE MUSHROOM HOUSE


----------



## ladymidnight

-


----------



## Siobhan / McGuffin

Spoiler: Flip











Spoiler: Canberra











Spoiler: Gloria






She has a matching bench there when she's not crafting.


----------



## The Mad Hybrid Botanist

LunaLemons1 said:


> I'm curious about Diva, Teddy, Rodeo, Wendy, and Eunice's interiors.
> 
> Does anyone know if villagers are reset when kicked out and invited back via amiibo?


When you invite them back, their furniture should now be their original furniture and not DIY

Also, I would love to see Diva's house!


----------



## TrippyKitten

Finally a penguin they didn't just slap all the ice furniture on.


Spoiler: Friga


----------



## Fey

Does anybody know where to find a listing of all the exteriors?

I saw somebody share a link for that a few days ago (I think it was here) but either I’m blind and missing the link somehow, or the website took down a bunch of pics >.>’


----------



## ladymidnight

-


----------



## moonbell

Fey said:


> Does anybody know where to find a listing of all the exteriors?
> 
> I saw somebody share a link for that a few days ago (I think it was here) but either I’m blind and missing the link somehow, or the website took down a bunch of pics >.>’








						ACNH RESIDENT HOUSE EXTERIORS - Google Drive
					






					drive.google.com


----------



## Fey

OMG thanks @moonbell !

Was I just blind? xD Either way I’m really glad to have access to it again. I was googling futilely.


----------



## Sheba

kateycarp said:


> Here's the cutie having a donut before bed!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Annalisa House
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 244456


OMG thank you so much! She has the perfect house and is just so adorable! I hope I can get her one day soon! ;O; I had been worried she might have a non-practical house (because too many animals have houses without beds or comfortable chairs or something like that) but I just love hers!


----------



## Breath Mint

Requesting Cranston's house if anyone has him


----------



## Lotusblossom

Where can I look at this on twitter someone said it in this thread but I am having trouble finding it now


----------



## perfectpeach

Has anyone posted Celia's? She was one of my starting villagers so I don't know what her true interior is like. I don't really want to move her out but it's such a shame that we're stuck with the basic interiors for the five starters! Does anybody know if these will change over time?


----------



## Seroja

this is a sweet idea!

here are interior pics for Buck, Bea, Kitty and Huck. think theirs haven't been shared yet?

Buck (my best bud forever!)


Spoiler











Bea (new fav, she's the cutest doggo on ac don't @ me)


Spoiler











Kitty (bestie since acgc along with Pippy and Wolfgang - the original trio)


Spoiler











Huck (replaced Julian as my fav smug villager)


Spoiler


----------



## ladymidnight

-


----------



## The Mad Hybrid Botanist

Huck's house is cutee


Seroja said:


> this is a sweet idea!
> 
> here are interior pics for Buck, Bea, Kitty and Huck. think theirs haven't been shared yet?
> 
> Buck (my best bud forever!)
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bea (new fav, he's the cutest doggo on ac don't @ me)
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kitty (bestie since acgc along with Pippy and Wolfgang - the original trio)
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Huck (replaced Julian as my fav smug villager)
> 
> 
> Spoiler


----------



## MayorofMapleton

Anybody have Anabelle's or Tammi?


----------



## Akira-chan

I have apple, and astrid's house!! ill check if they're inside their house, i also have zell but i think someone posted that already

	Post automatically merged: Apr 19, 2020

Apple's house! ill update with astrid's and daisy's if they haven't been posted yet


Spoiler: Apple's house


----------



## MayorofMapleton

Akira-chan said:


> I have apple, and astrid's house!! ill check if they're inside their house, i also have zell but i think someone posted that already
> 
> Post automatically merged: Apr 19, 2020
> 
> Apple's house! ill update with astrid's and daisy's if they haven't been posted yet
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Apple's house
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 244851


That's her default house, so I assume she was one of your first villagers.

This is her real house.



Spoiler



https://nookipedia.com/w/images/thumb/5/51/House_of_Apple_NH.jpeg/800px-House_of_Apple_NH.jpeg


----------



## Saga

Breath Mint said:


> Requesting Cranston's house if anyone has him



I believe I found a pic of his house on twitter! He says: "You probably shouldn't touch my oriental low table! 'Cause I spilled orange juice on it~ eh"



Spoiler


----------



## galactickat4240

Does anyone have Fuchsia's house? I have no idea if it's posted or not and I would love to see it! Thank you  I also wouldn't mind seeing Plucky's as well

	Post automatically merged: Apr 19, 2020



Seroja said:


> this is a sweet idea!
> 
> here are interior pics for Buck, Bea, Kitty and Huck. think theirs haven't been shared yet?
> 
> Buck (my best bud forever!)
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bea (new fav, he's the cutest doggo on ac don't @ me)
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kitty (bestie since acgc along with Pippy and Wolfgang - the original trio)
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Huck (replaced Julian as my fav smug villager)
> 
> 
> Spoiler



Buck's house is so cute and playful!


----------



## moonbell

galactickat4240 said:


> Does anyone have Fuchsia's house? I have no idea if it's posted or not and I would love to see it! Thank you  I also wouldn't mind seeing Plucky's as well



Fuchsia's was shown awhile ago, in a direct or something, I'm assuming it's this! 


Spoiler









And Plucky's is on the wiki! 








						Category:New Horizons villager houses
					

This category contains screenshots related to villager homes (interior and exterior) in Animal Crossing: New Horizons. A table of all interiors and exteriors is...




					nookipedia.com


----------



## galactickat4240

moonbell said:


> Fuchsia's was shown awhile ago, in a direct or something, I'm assuming it's this!
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 244915
> 
> 
> 
> And Plucky's is on the wiki!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Category:New Horizons villager houses
> 
> 
> This category contains screenshots related to villager homes (interior and exterior) in Animal Crossing: New Horizons. A table of all interiors and exteriors is...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nookipedia.com



Fuchsia's house is so cute! Also Plucky has a cute beach side shop!! Thank you so much


----------



## JustAWeavile

Most useful thread in here tbh

	Post automatically merged: Apr 20, 2020



 



Henry & Rizzo

	Post automatically merged: Apr 20, 2020









Gladys, Spike, & Monique

	Post automatically merged: Apr 20, 2020





Rodney


----------



## romancement

This is so incredibly helpful, thank you everyone for your pictures!

I'd love to see if anyone has the following (Edited to add ones I forgot): 
Greta
Cally
Wart Jr
Carmen
Bunnie
Gabi
Bonbon
Doc
Cousteau
Raddle
Boots
Anicotti
Bettina
Biff
Ozzie
Patty

Pretty sure I haven't seen these yet (went through the entire 16 pages so far, haha), would really appreciate anyone who has them! I'll try and get a pic of some of my villagers up soon: Claude and Ruby don't seem to have been posted yet...


----------



## moonbell

romancement said:


> This is so incredibly helpful, thank you everyone for your pictures!
> 
> I'd love to see if anyone has the following (Edited to add ones I forgot):



Some of those are on the wiki








						Category:New Horizons villager houses
					

This category contains screenshots related to villager homes (interior and exterior) in Animal Crossing: New Horizons. A table of all interiors and exteriors is...




					nookipedia.com


----------



## usukifrenzy

glenkatko said:


> Spoiler: Flip
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 244274
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Canberra
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 244275
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Gloria
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 244276
> She has a matching bench there when she's not crafting.



Aw, I love Flip's!! I'm so sad he's my starting villager so I'll never get to see this.  
Sharing some of my villagers too! 



Spoiler: Knox












Spoiler: Hans











Spoiler: Wolfgang











Spoiler: Snooty











Spoiler: Puck


----------



## romancement

moonbell said:


> Some of those are on the wiki
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Category:New Horizons villager houses
> 
> 
> This category contains screenshots related to villager homes (interior and exterior) in Animal Crossing: New Horizons. A table of all interiors and exteriors is...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nookipedia.com


OMG! I never knew that the wiki had interior shots, thanks! In that case only looking for: 

Greta
Cally
Wart Jr
Gabi
Doc
Cousteau
Raddle
Boots
Anicotti
Bettina
Patty


----------



## Farfle_Productions

Does anyone have a picture of the inside of Lucy's house?


----------



## RedPanda

Last_bus_home said:


> Wow! Thank you so much for such a speedy response, Kidd’s house is pretty great actually, it really suits him.



Wow Kidd got a MAJOR upgrade from New Leaf. I always thought his NL house was kinda shabby.

	Post automatically merged: Apr 20, 2020


And Wolfgang's house is so stylish. I would totally be thrilled to have a house like that IRL.


----------



## Apollyna

Does anybody have a pic of Tucker's interior? He was one of my first three so I didn't get his real house -_-;


----------



## Jared:3

Anyone got Mathilda's interior?


----------



## spacewalker

sorry if i missed them on this thread, but does anyone have pictures of Sly and Tybalt's interiors?
(im trying to decide on which jock i want and i cant find theirs on the wiki)


----------



## Velvet_nosebleed

Does anyone have Naomi’s house?


----------



## spacewalker

Velvet_nosebleed said:


> Does anyone have Naomi’s house?


i dont have her, but when i searched her name on twitter, i did see these two tweets [x] [x] that seem to be taken inside of her house, if that helps!


----------



## sdw4527

Anyone happen to have Simon's house?


----------



## spacewalker

sdw4527 said:


> Anyone happen to have Simon's house?


not mine, but does this [x] help?


----------



## Altarium

Altarium said:


> Great idea! I'll post the others when they're actually home, lol.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Marina's interior
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Diana's interior
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Bianca's interior
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 243129
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Ruby's Interior


Updated with Bianca's and Ruby's interiors if anyone is curious! 

Thank you all so much for taking the time to fill in the gaps! The list looks more and more complete <3


----------



## MoonlightAbsol

I know no one has asked for Stinky yet, at least from what I've seen, but I thought I would help fill out the list a little more 



Spoiler: Stinky











if anyone has Bunnie, Anicotti, Sly, Biff, or Gabi, I'd love to see them!


----------



## xara

would anyone happen to have a pic of kid cats interior?


----------



## astoria

I’ve only played the GameCube game so I don’t know what villager houses looked like in New Leaf but I’m pretty disappointed in Bob’s house. I wasn’t expecting it to look so childish XD and I know Judy is new but I’m disappointed in her house having the block furniture as well.


----------



## MayorofMapleton

Anybody have Dotty's or Timbra's?


----------



## Underneath The Stars

so glad to finally see apple’s! at least hers is not much different, compared to marina. how about lyman & jeremiah? anyone got them? they’re usually always starting villagers


----------



## Tanpoponoko

Could someone please post Felicity's? I'd be so grateful!


----------



## Rcpaladin

Does anyone have Pinky’s house interior?


----------



## ChocolateShiba

Does anyone have Bones?


----------



## 0orchid

Not totally sure if these have been posted yet but I have Hamlet and Rolf!



Spoiler: Hamlet












Spoiler: Rolf


----------



## velour

Does anyone know what Lobo's interior look like? Thanks!


----------



## Rosewater

Spoiler: Peanut's House


----------



## teanopi

Rosewater said:


> Spoiler: Peanut's House
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 247688View attachment 247689


How cute! I love peanut's subtle flex with the 50-inch tv. She can splurge 99,000 bells for a tv, but can't afford a chair to sit down and watch it in.


----------



## starlightsong

does anyone have a screenshot of teddy's interior? he was my starter jock so he has the worst house ever and it hurts me


----------



## CrankyPirate

Does anyone have Derwin's interior?


----------



## Holla

CrankyPirate said:


> Does anyone have Derwin's interior?



Not my photo (mine has the default lazy house sadly), but here is Derwin:


----------



## due

melsi said:


> View attachment 236332
> Ankha
> View attachment 236333
> Genji
> View attachment 236334
> Admiral


This is not Genji's original interior, I do believe, as Genji is a starting villager on my island, and his house is far different now, I tend to not keep the interiors original, so the only interiors that are currently original are Boots, Clay, Antonio, and Portia.
Edit: I have the default jock house as Genji's, those of you who don't are so lucky


----------



## galactickat4240

I looked for it and couldn't find it so could I request Tammy's interior? I got her as a random move in and I would love to see the inside of her house!


----------



## AccfSally

xoons said:


> same :/ and agent s
> 
> Post automatically merged: Apr 11, 2020
> 
> 
> 
> here’s hazel!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: hazel’s house
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 237173



My Hazel's home doesn't look like this because she was a starter..Why Nintendo..why!




Spoiler: Bonbon's room











Spoiler: Sally's room


----------



## Spunki

Grouchos House. Plays K.K. Metal.


Spoiler









Rooney House btw.


Spoiler









Rods House


Spoiler







The Wallpaper with the Clouds and the Ocean is moving btw.


----------



## 0orchid

MayorofMapleton said:


> Anybody have Dotty's or Timbra's?


I have Dotty 


Spoiler: Dotty













Spoiler: Dotty angle #2


----------



## smol

Does anyone have Boone’s?  >_<


----------



## faroe

Carmen


Spoiler









Lobo


Spoiler


----------



## Lavulin98

June


Spoiler









Jitters


Spoiler









Vivian


Spoiler


----------



## sigh

haven't seen anyone post tybalt's yet, figured i should. 


Spoiler: tybalt interior


----------



## Sharksheep

Does any have papi's house?


----------



## The Hidden Owl

Would love to see Stu and Tammi's interior!


----------



## 0orchid

Aww Dotty's house is even cuter when her crafting table isn't out, the rug!!






0orchid said:


> I have Dotty
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Dotty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Dotty angle #2


----------



## rianne

Would love to know what Hopkins' house looks like. 

EDIT: Someone shared what it looks like on Nookipedia. Poor bunbun doesn't have a bed. ; u ;


----------



## ladymidnight

-


----------



## Kitty71

Anyone have interior for Jeremiah?


----------



## AccfSally

Anyone has Rudy's, he was a starter villager of mines and he's stuck with that ugly starter room.


----------



## meggtheegg

ahhhhh I never expected this thread to get this big!! I love looking at the villager pics posted in here, I still check this every day it makes me so happy to see all the villager interiors in this new game <3

i'm sorry i haven't updated the original post with a fully linked table of contents or something like this. my anxiety does not like the idea of doing that, with how many posts this thread has gotten. sorry i won't be making this easier to navigate by doing so...i love the idea of a table of contents, and perhaps i'll do it if i ever get into a strange mood, but atm i'm not planning on it. i'm sorry i hope you understand  

but that being said i really do love seeing these pics! glad everyone has been loving it as much as me  

side note: i added to the original post the link to the google drive with all the house exteriors, and the thread for house exteriors, as well as the wiki with both interiors/exteriors is listed in the original post as well <3 hope these help, and im excited to see more pictures!


----------



## Aardbei

Does anyone has Mira, Norma and Deli ? 

(Or maybe they have been already posted ? )


----------



## voltairenism

Anyone has Mac? Read the whole thread and couldn't find his home..
Also, Coco's house is, uh, unique.... I prefer her DIY house tbh xD The only reason I would like the original one is because she lives next to Clay, which house looks like hers


----------



## meggtheegg

Aardbei said:


> Does anyone has Mira, Norma and Deli ?
> 
> (Or maybe they have been already posted ? )


mira's house is linked in a spoiler of the very first post on this thread!


----------



## Aardbei

meggtheegg said:


> A side note th
> 
> mira's house is linked in a spoiler of the very first post on this thread!



Oh that's true !
But unfortunately I can't see any of your pictures 



Spoiler










Oh but I see someone posted Norma also on the first page ahah And I can see it


----------



## meggtheegg

Aardbei said:


> Oh that's true !
> But unfortunately I can't see any of your pictures
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 250371
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh but I see someone posted Norma also on the first page ahah And I can see it


does this work for you? <3


----------



## Minimasher

Fey said:


> Does anybody know where to find a listing of all the exteriors?
> 
> I saw somebody share a link for that a few days ago (I think it was here) but either I’m blind and missing the link somehow, or the website took down a bunch of pics >.>’


You could use Nookipedia


----------



## Aardbei

meggtheegg said:


> does this work for you? <3



At first sight it didn't work, so I tried opening it by "right clicking" and it works (now I'll know what to do )

It's true her house is really weird  It must be because of the astro set disapearance


----------



## Fey

Minimasher said:


> You could use Nookipedia



Somebody helped me find the link I was talking about, but thank you.

At the time I was asking Nookipedias section was still missing a lot of entries.


----------



## Noctis

Has anyone posted Cole and Peanut's? I wanna see how theirs look since mine have the generic ones.


----------



## meggtheegg

Noctis said:


> Has anyone posted Cole and Peanut's? I wanna see how theirs look since mine have the generic ones.


im pretty sure theyve definitely been posted here, unfortunately you just kind of have to dig... alternatively these are very possibly in the data base links i have posted in the original post <3


----------



## sarvamentu

I am not sure if this has been said before, or something similar, but, I just looked up the exterior of Erik, who I have as well, and it is completely different than the exterior he has on my island..?

Like, they don't even come close to each other in terms of looks :')

Edit: I'll start up and make a screenshot to post here.


----------



## yuujinchou

sarvamentu said:


> I am not sure if this has been said before, or something similar, but, I just looked up the exterior of Erik, who I have as well, and it is completely different than the exterior he has on my island..?
> 
> Like, they don't even come close to each other in terms of looks :')



was he one of your first five villagers? they get default interiors rather than their proper interiors, unfortunately...


----------



## sarvamentu

sarvamentu said:


> I am not sure if this has been said before, or something similar, but, I just looked up the exterior of Erik, who I have as well, and it is completely different than the exterior he has on my island..?
> 
> Like, they don't even come close to each other in terms of looks :')
> 
> Edit: I'll start up and make a screenshot to post here.






Spoiler: Exterior Erik according to Nookipedia






			https://nookipedia.com/w/images/7/7e/House_of_Erik_NH_Exterior.jpeg
		









Spoiler: Exterior Erik on my island










	Post automatically merged: Apr 30, 2020



yuujinchou said:


> was he one of your first five villagers? they get default interiors rather than their proper interiors, unfortunately...


If you mean if he's one of the villagers I had to craft furniture for, then no. His interior is exactly as shown on Nookipedia. The problem is the difference in exterior? He did not move in a plot that was previously occupied by another villager either.


----------



## yuujinchou

sarvamentu said:


> If you mean if he's one of the villagers I had to craft furniture for, then no. His interior is exactly as shown on Nookipedia. The problem is the difference in exterior? He did not move in a plot that was previously occupied by another villager either.


ohhh, _exterior_! people compiled all the exteriors in this google drive folder, and what you have totally matches up. maybe they uploaded the wrong thing on nookipedia.


----------



## sarvamentu

yuujinchou said:


> ohhh, _exterior_! people compiled all the exteriors in this google drive folder, and what you have totally matches up. maybe they uploaded the wrong thing on nookipedia.


Oooh I think that is it! Yea sorry for the confusion ahha. I was looking up interiors of my first five villagers, and happen to notice this :') was a bit confused. Thank you for confirming it is correct haha, yay


----------



## Ras

sarvamentu said:


> Oooh I think that is it! Yea sorry for the confusion ahha. I was looking up interiors of my first five villagers, and happen to notice this :') was a bit confused. Thank you for confirming it is correct haha, yay



I have Erik and the log cabin is correct.  It’s fitting for him.


----------



## sarvamentu

Ras said:


> I have Erik and the log cabin is correct.  It’s fitting for him.


Yeah that was my thought exactly, which is why I was a bit confused with the one on Nookipedia


----------



## 0orchid

Spoiler: Marcel


----------



## AccfSally

I recently got Sylvana and this is how her room looks like.



Spoiler: Sylvana's room


----------



## Cethosia

Gaston moved in recently and I don't think he was mentioned yet. When crafting, the pot gets replaced with a table and the carpet gets removed



Spoiler: Gaston interior


----------



## Underneath The Stars

Kitty71 said:


> Anyone have interior for Jeremiah?



i've been asking & looking... maybe i should try social media


----------



## Katie0391

Didn't see Mint's interior posted so here it is



Spoiler: Mint


----------



## Rosewater

Katie0391 said:


> Didn't see Mint's interior posted so here it is
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Mint


A shower and a sink but no toilet...hm....


----------



## h1pst4r

Does anyone have Cookie's? I didn't find it searching this thread.


----------



## Raz

Soleil is going to be in boxes tomorrow and I decided to take a pic of her house to help you guys. 

The white flower and the head piece are the only non-original things in there. I love her house.


----------



## tolisamarie

Here’s Poncho’s. He must have a lot of sleepover parties with all those bunk beds!!!


----------



## Cnydaquil

my villagers dont have upgraded houses yet


----------



## Raye0113

Does anybody have pics of *Sydney* or *Papi*'s original house? I'm so curious and can't find either anywhere!


----------



## stephzs

Raye0113 said:


> Does anybody have pics of *Sydney* or *Papi*'s original house? I'm so curious and can't find either anywhere!


I saw pics of Papi's house here








						Papi
					

“Mm hmm! This is my mitten, all right! I can smell the french fries I ate last time I wore it!” ― Papi, New Leaf Papi (オカッピ, Okappi?) is a lazy horse villager that first appears in New Leaf. His Japanese name refers to his okapi-like appearance. His initial catchphrase "haaay" refers to the food...




					animalcrossing.fandom.com


----------



## Hydrangea028

Here is Lopez’s house interior, please ignore the bugs and clothes.   



Spoiler: Lopez’s house interior





 And there is an ironwood clock hang above the cupboard too.


----------



## Fye

Does anyone have Rory? His house interior on nookipedia has a bunch of random furniture that doesn't suit the wallpaper or his general vibe so I'm hoping they were gifted to him and not actually his


----------



## icecreamcheese

i cant find moe's house interior - if anyone has pics to share it would be really cool


----------



## Blink.

DoeReMi said:


> Does anyone have Rory? His house interior on nookipedia has a bunch of random furniture that doesn't suit the wallpaper or his general vibe so I'm hoping they were gifted to him and not actually his


Rory c: unfortunately, i believe those really are his furnitures lol


Spoiler: Interior


----------



## Fye

Blink. said:


> Rory c: unfortunately, i believe those really are his furnitures lol
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Interior
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 260003


Rory why  well I'll try to get him anyway and just spam him with furniture gifts haha
Thanks!


----------



## Fey

I’d love to see interiors for *Leonardo* and *Tybalt*, if anybody has them :3


----------



## Blink.

Fey said:


> I’d love to see interiors for *Leonardo* and *Tybalt*, if anybody has them :3


here you go ^-^ credits to @Sulky for his Tybalt pic c:



Spoiler: Leonardo












Spoiler: Tybalt


----------



## Fey

Blink. said:


> here you go ^-^ credits to @Sulky for his Tybalt pic c:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Leonardo
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 260007
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Tybalt
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 260010



Wow thank you so much—totally didn’t expect to get a response so quickly (or at all, considering they’re not that popular) ^ｪ^ 

Overall those both look pretty decent! Although...I know what they say about how you need to be comfortable in your own skin, but their flooring is a bit...questionable lol

Also thank you @Sulky — if it’s in this thread I just didn’t see your post!


----------



## Blink.

Fey said:


> Wow thank you so much—totally didn’t expect to get a response so quickly (or at all, considering they’re not that popular) ^ｪ^
> 
> Overall those both look pretty decent! Although...I know what they say about how you need to be comfortable in your own skin, but their flooring is a bit...questionable lol
> 
> Also thank you @Sulky — if it’s in this thread I just didn’t see your post!


no worries! There's a lot of pages so I thought maybe I could help get it unburied c:


----------



## Lotusblossom

Al's interior?


----------



## Minimasher

icecreamcheese said:


> i cant find moe's house interior - if anyone has pics to share it would be really cool


I have it but he is currently not at home sorry


----------



## icecreamcheese

Minimasher said:


> I have it but he is currently not at home sorry


Is it nice?


----------



## BluebearL

Probably already been posted but let’s just appreciate this gorgeous interior anyway:
Agnes:


----------



## Maiana

Does anyone have Nana's interior ;m;


----------



## Blueskyy

Spoiler:  Kitty’s Interior











Spoiler:  Aurora’s Interior


----------



## Zimbie

diamond is unbreakable said:


> Spoiler: Erik's house
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Savannah's house


It makes me sad that Erik was a part of the 3 villagers houses that I set up for so I don't get to see his true personality shine.  He is best boy. I just learned that the house interiors change depending on when they move in.


----------



## MelodyRivers

Does anyone have a pic of Tanks house? He’s my starter jock and I’m curious to see his real house


----------



## cicely

Anyone have Teddy's?
(His interior has been mostly unchanged since his introduction to the series, I might be a bit miffed if it's super different lol)


----------



## Altarium

cicely said:


> Anyone have Teddy's?
> (His interior has been mostly unchanged since his introduction to the series, I might be a bit miffed if it's super different lol)


There was a thread earlier with pictures of his interior! Here


----------



## cicely

Altarium said:


> There was a thread earlier with pictures of his interior! Here


Thank you!
Oh and oof, it really is different. I think his old interior could have been perfectly recreated in NH too, but whatever.


----------



## Velvet_nosebleed

Does anyone have Pancetti or Broccolo?


----------



## Fye

Velvet_nosebleed said:


> Does anyone have Pancetti or Broccolo?


It looks like no one has them so I pulled these from Nookipedia:


Spoiler: Pancetti



love the sunny cafe theme









Spoiler: Broccolo



blue playroom theme


----------



## Lotusblossom

What about Paula's house?! I dont recall it being posted here yet and it's also not on fandom or nookipedia...


----------



## The Hidden Owl

Would love to see Tammi's interior!


----------



## Florence + The Machine

I noticed Nookipedia was missing Penelope's interior and it's not in this thread, so here it is if anyone is interested:


----------



## Wanda

diamond is unbreakable said:


> Spoiler: Erik's house
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have Erik's House. I knew that Erik had a cabin furniture in New Leaf so I thought his house would be about the same in New Horizons. I was wrong


----------



## Acepandit

Spoiler: Blaire’s house interior


----------

